

The Greatest Video Game on Earth: Trading Stocks - newmediaclay
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/05/on-the-floor-laughing-traders-are-having-a-new-kind-of-fun/238570/

======
veyron
some hedge funds actually structure it like a game [complete with joystick!]

